# Timing Chain Stretch on 3.2 V6 - Bad News



## boombit (Aug 17, 2009)

Have just had my phaeton rediagnosed for a long-term problem with ride judder that a VW main dealer originally diagnosed as being a compression issue... (see old post http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5839530-Misfire-on-3-2l-V6-Petrol-Engine). And it's really bad news...

Apparently the problem is actually down to a stretched timing chain. Really disaappointed with the initial VW misdiagnosis two years ago, and am looking at a uk£3000 main dealer quote to fix.

Have escalated to VW UK to see if they are willing to contribute or assist, but the age of the car (2005) could go against it... Only 80k miles on the clock with full main dealer service history. Timing chain should not have gone, but apparently it's a common problem on the Vr6 R32 engine.

Any experience of this elsewhere on the R32 petrol engine? More importantly, does anyone know a decent non-dealer garage in the London / Home counties area that can handle a timing belt replacement?


----------



## boombit (Aug 17, 2009)

*Timing Chain replacement*

Guys, Anyone know a good independent non-dealer garage that can handle a timing chain change - anywhere in London or Home counties?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

There are not many 3.2 VR6 owners on the forum, and they are spread out through the country, so that may be why no-one popped up to make any suggestions about repairers near London.

One VR6 thread elsewhere suggested Fontain Motors in Iver, Bucks., who are Audi specialists. There is an independent VAG specialist TC Garage near Gatwick who look competent. But neither of those are actual recommendations from my personal experience.

The workshop manual says that work on the chains is only possible with the engine removed, which seems very plausible since they are at the rear of the engine and space is tight.

Perhaps someone knows of another VAG independent shop in South-East of England.

Are you completely sure that it's not a gearbox problem from low ATF pressure?

Chris


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

For the sake of accuracy,,can one of the mods tweak the title of this? 
It says belt stretch. (Alarming sice I've never heard if that) but the issue is the timing CHAIN. 

Also for those that care, chains don't stretch, the link holes might wear, making the chain longer, however stretched steel is not what happens. If in fact the chain became longer, the sprockets must be damaged too. 

Overall an ugly issue. 
I am quite skeptical on how this could be diagnosed without engine disassembly. Would need to measure the chain against a known good one. 

Not sure about VW engines, but my experience tells me this only occurs when there is a lack of lubrication. Surely an owner would know if they skipped oil changes or ignored a low oil level alarm? 

It would be a tough technical challenge to prove there is a defect in design or materials. If vw helps at all, I would be grateful


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Administrative note:*

Thread title edited to reflect 'chain' rather than 'belt'.

Chris


----------



## lauwerspeter (May 24, 2006)

So... as the W12 is really 2 VR6's and has two timing chains, has anyone seen this happen on W12's? The Audi techs at my dealer told me to ditch the W12 for exactly this issue. I couldn't find ANYTHING backing this up so I was chalking it up to technician hatred of an engine they maybe don't understand very well.

Anyone with W12's experience this?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's a couple of images for general interest.

Chris


*VR6 Timing Chains: general layout, viewed from the rear of the engine*








image (c) volkswagen


*W12 Timing Chains during factory assembly*








image (c) Bentley Motors


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Don't know how I missed this thread.

I own a 2.8 24v VR6 car, a 3.2 24v VR6 car and a 6.0 W12.


The 2.8 24v VR6 has over 230,000 miles on it's original timing chains and guides, as well as clutch, starter, etc.


Just keep your oil changed as you should and you really have nothing to worry about!


----------



## CommandoRob (9 mo ago)

PowerDubs said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread.
> 
> I own a 2.8 24v VR6 car, a 3.2 24v VR6 car and a 6.0 W12.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but out of curiosity what engine oil did you use in your VR6 engines, and how often did you change the oil?


----------

